# Looking for two operas



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

The snow maiden, by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov
Rapunzel, by Lou Harrison 
Recommended CDs? How to get in/order to Israel? And what are your opinions on these two? Would you recommend?


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

It might help you to know that The Snow Maiden also masquerades as Snegurochka or sometimes Снегурочка. Снег or "sneg" means "snow" in Russian so the diminutive Snegorouchka/Snegurochka comes across as Little Snow Maiden or something close. Also, the German equivalent is Schneeflockchen, it appears from Amazon listings. I have a Brilliant Classics recording from 1985 with the Bulgarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus conducted by Stoyan Angelov which is quite nice. I am sure there are numerous other recordings of what seems to be a very popular opera among Rimsky-Korsakov's _oeuvre._

Ah, I see it among the list below:

[url]https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Snow+Maiden+opera&ref=nb_sb_noss [/URL]

I have no idea how to order in Israel or anything about the other piece. Good luck!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Barelytenor said:


> It might help you to know that The Snow Maiden also masquerades as Snegurochka or sometimes Снегурочка. Снег or "sneg" means "snow" in Russian so the diminutive Snegorouchka/Snegurochka comes across as Little Snow Maiden or something close. Also, the German equivalent is Schneeflockchen, it appears from Amazon listings. I have a Brilliant Classics recording from 1985 with the Bulgarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus conducted by Stoyan Angelov which is quite nice. I am sure there are numerous other recordings of what seems to be a very popular opera among Rimsky-Korsakov's _oeuvre._
> 
> Ah, I see it among the list below:
> 
> ...


It's quite hard to get Classical CDs here as most people are stuck with Oriental music here, so many Amazon would be my best bet; thanks, anyone else?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> It's quite hard to get Classical CDs here as most people are stuck with Oriental music here, so many Amazon would be my best bet; thanks, anyone else?


If streaming is OK, I found both on Tidal. I'm sure they're also available on Spotify. And its Lou Harrison if you're searching. Not Harisson.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

jegreenwood said:


> If streaming is OK, I found both on Tidal. I'm sure they're also available on Spotify. *And its Lou Harrison if you're searching. Not Harisson.*


Fixed, thanks! And how people was/is he?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> *It's quite hard to get Classical CDs here *as most people are stuck with Oriental music here, so many Amazon would be my best bet; thanks, anyone else?


But where is "here"? Your location information does not give me a clue.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

^ see OP: Israel.

Harrison's available on CD (Amazon link); I doubt that there is more than one version recorded.

It's also on Youtube (link). If you like that one, you can download it and burn a CD if that's your preferred medium (I've been assured that this is legal).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> ^ see OP: Israel.


Thanks. Now I remember this came up before. It helps me a lot if people actually put their location for real on the left, but it is not a required field even. I didn't think of mostly Oriental music in Israel, so figured China, Japan or somewhere thereabouts.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Thanks. Now I remember this came up before. It helps me a lot if people actually put their location for real on the left, but it is not a required field even. I didn't think of mostly Oriental music in Israel, so figured China, Japan or somewhere thereabouts.


If you don't know what Oriental music is, then Google "Eyal Golan" And "Omar Adam"...I really, *really* hate Oriental music though...


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I got to know this wonderful opera decades ago on LP from the Melodiya/ CBS recording with Vladimir Fedoseyev and the Moscow RSO and some top Russian singers whose name I can't recall offhand but I believe the late Irina Arkhipova was in the cast . 
I believe this has been reissued on CD ; the best place to check for it would be arkivmusic.com , the best site on the internet for hard to find classical CDs and DVDs.


----------



## ugen64 (Feb 7, 2019)

Snow Maiden is one of my favorite operas ever since I saw it in St Petersburg! There is one recording on Spotify with the Bolshoi Theatre that is pretty decent. However a better recording (especially in sound quality) is the telecast of the recent Paris Opera production starring Aida Garifullina (should be easy to find on Youtube if you search the French name of the opera, La Fille de Neige). The production is a bit... hipster (Dmitri Tcherniakov) but I personally like it, and they replaced the role of Lel (mezzo) with a countertenor. But the orchestral playing and singing is fantasic - I actually saw Garifullina in the title role in person and she has the perfect voice for it.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Say, how high is Rimsky-Korsakov ranked as a composer? Am I among the few or many to like his Operas?


----------

